# Garrett GTX28 series: game changer?



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Many people agree the gt2860-5,9,7 and 10s are great turbo upgrades for the rb26.

Garrett has now released these with billet compressor wheels - apparently far greater flow capabilities at high boost levels.

ATP TURBO - The Premiere Provider of Turbocharging Components

Is this a game changer for our good-ole rb26 twin setup?


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks good, but tbh companies always claim that they have some sort of 'new technology' or 'new design' for their turbos. Will there actually be a noticeable difference between this and a regular 2860?


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

crazydave3000 said:


> Looks good, but tbh companies always claim that they have some sort of 'new technology' or 'new design' for their turbos. Will there actually be a noticeable difference between this and a regular 2860?


I think this explains a lot:


----------



## black bnr32 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah i saw that compressor map comparison too. Looks promising. I'm not familiar with pushing these turbo to high boost levels, which is where we'll see if there are gains to be had. Does anybody know if we are typically limited by the compressors or the turbines on these turbos?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

black bnr32 said:


> Yeah i saw that compressor map comparison too. Looks promising. I'm not familiar with pushing these turbo to high boost levels, which is where we'll see if there are gains to be had. Does anybody know if we are typically limited by the compressors or the turbines on these turbos?


Given the same turbine is used on the GT2871R, I'd say on the GT2860R variations its the compressor which is the major bottleneck in power production. I'd say there is a good chance that this GT2863R will be noticeably laggier than the "-5s", and the surge line has become less forgiving so I wonder how much issue with "chuffing" people may end up having with these in twin form.

If they perform as the map would suggest, they should probably be a better choice than -10/GT-RS twins for stout power from a low mount twin turbo RB... less likely to surge, better response and similar power.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

A set of these puppies (GTX2863R) has already landed and is destined for a local nutters R32 GTR... going on and tuned within the fortnight!




























Details here: New Garrett Gtx2860R / 2863R / 2867R - Skylines Australia


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

^^ Bring on Gav's result! I hope they deliver!


----------



## Dave270r (Oct 9, 2008)

I suppose it depends how much boost you want to run really. I certainly don't Imagine they will spool any quicker than -5's. There was a lot of hype about the gtx's last year but I still don't know many people using them. Above results will tell I guess.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

I would like to see this babies on an 26/30, that is all.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Dave270r said:


> I suppose it depends how much boost you want to run really. I certainly don't Imagine they will spool any quicker than -5's. There was a lot of hype about the gtx's last year but I still don't know many people using them. Above results will tell I guess.


If they have the same spool characteristics, dont surge and make more grunt, that's gotta be a winner. As long as they dont carry on like a RS/-10.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Piggaz said:


> If they have the same spool characteristics, dont surge and make more grunt, that's gotta be a winner. As long as they dont carry on like a RS/-10.


The -10 suck unless you do some mods to try and make them work better. You need to have a divided twin turbo pipe. More displacement is better. Car needs to be on speed density. I hated the -10 until we did a lot of stuff to make them work on the R32.4. That car was pretty good.

Haven't tried the GTX on a GT-R, but running one on the Scion race car. On that car, we had to turn the boost down to help the rest of the car survive the 25 Hours of Thunderhill.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Had that and tried the twin entry ARC cooler. Made more
Power on the -5's with up to 100 HP through the midrange extra. Win win.
A mate put the 5's on a 3.0 and at 4500 RPM he made an extra 125 kw ATW.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Piggaz said:


> A mate put the 5's on a 3.0 and at 4500 RPM he made an extra 125 kw ATW.


125 kw extra with -10s?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

or you can get the 2868HTA i will let you know i hope soon for these twin setup


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

That will be very interesting, will no doubt be quite laggy but those 68HTA wheels flow very impressively for their size. It'll more like a GT2871R+ type setup


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Lith said:


> That will be very interesting, will no doubt be quite laggy but those 68HTA wheels flow very impressively for their size. It'll more like a GT2871R+ type setup


I dont think that it will be that laggy with the 2.8 setup and the 4.11 diff even though if it will be i dont mind as long as they give the hp of the 2871, what worries me is the surge i just hope i will not have any, owen dev promised though that they will not have and that they will spool like the 2530 due to the compressor design time will show.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

godzirra said:


> 125 kw extra with -10s?


125 kw extra in the midrange with -5s!

This is the power Gav (who is getting the GTXs) made changing from -10s (blue) to -5s (red)










Then later he added e85 + a CDI setup to the -5s and this happened










I'll let you draw your own conclusions as to what he'll pull on the GTXs :runaway:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

godzirra said:


> 125 kw extra with -10s?


With the 5's through the midrange. Sorry I didn't explain myself properly.



infamous_t said:


> 125 kw extra in the midrange with -5s!
> 
> I'll let you draw your own conclusions as to what he'll pull on the GTXs :runaway:


God knows. A nice fat 650 HP ATW would be nice with no loss through the midrange.


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

infamous_t said:


> A set of these puppies (GTX2863R) has already landed and is destined for a local nutters R32 GTR... going on and tuned within the fortnight!


What turbine housing do you use on them? I´m thinking about a upgrade from my HKS 2530`s...

cheers


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

are those hp numbers WHP???

I pull 650hp @ the fly on 102octane fuel


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

They should be whp, the only way you could know flywheel power is if you'd had it on an engine dyno and most people don't bother.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

AVUS Motorsport said:


> are those hp numbers WHP???
> 
> I pull 650hp @ the fly on 102octane fuel


All WHP numbers.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

AVUS Motorsport said:


> What turbine housing do you use on them? I´m thinking about a upgrade from my HKS 2530`s...
> 
> cheers


Gav will be using his old -5s exhaust housing I believe, 2530 exhaust housing should be compatible if you decided to go this path.

Coldside piping (or housing) will need mods as the GTXs don't bolt on like the GTR GT series.
Intake is also 3" up from the previous ~2"

And yep, all Gavs dyno results are HP ATW


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

infamous_t said:


> 125 kw extra in the midrange with -5s!
> 
> This is the power Gav (who is getting the GTXs) made changing from -10s (blue) to -5s (red)
> 
> ...


That is a nice midrange with the -5s and only around 15-20hp down on peak power from the -10s.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Shouldn't this be in the Turbo section?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice, time for a change in the Skyline world with new turbo setups.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Mental.
I thought I'd update this thread inline with the SAU thread... Gav's got some results 
Now remember you english folk, our (Aussue) dyno sheets are in wheel hp (awd), not wheel hp + some magical number 


Gav (Skylines Australia) said:


> OK - all bolted back up now and tuned.
> 
> First things first - the new induction and compressor pipework.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome results! You must be rapped!
I'm beginning to wonder if my ID1000's are going to be big enough for my setup....


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

I would be if it were mine! :chuckle:


----------



## cobrAA (Jun 1, 2008)

any more update about these new turbos?


----------



## Olly-R (Aug 15, 2008)

I gave up waiting for these, seems like garret are slow to get these to uk, some gtx turbo's are here and available but the gtx 2863 / gt2860 versions aren't here yet u can buy them overseas but they don't cone with exhaust housings so when u buy them and import them it's like £3000 approx!, I got a pair of gt2860 for nearly half that from turbo dynamics. Got bored waiting for garret. Once the parts like compressor wheel and casing cone available will probably update if poss, but that will be years away


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Olly-R said:


> I gave up waiting for these, seems like garret are slow to get these to uk, some gtx turbo's are here and available but the gtx 2863 / gt2860 versions aren't here yet u can buy them overseas but they don't cone with exhaust housings so when u buy them and import them it's like £3000 approx!, I got a pair of gt2860 for nearly half that from turbo dynamics. Got bored waiting for garret. Once the parts like compressor wheel and casing cone available will probably update if poss, but that will be years away


Well, you have to pay for new technology. It will probably be a lot cheaper in the future.

You can get these to Europe but you have to find a good contact in the US who is willing to help. You also need a contact who can provide spare parts. Good contacts can be found but you need to be active and not give up.

Of course there are other turbos that do the job for cheaper but for the people who can afford it is the best choice. Its like Takata harnesses and Nismo harnesses, they do the job fairly well but if you want to stand out and have the money you go for Nismo.


----------



## markdett (Sep 8, 2010)

I use to work for Xspeed. Saw Gav's beast on the dyno. Thing was mental!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

> " Its like Takata harnesses and Nismo harnesses, they do the job fairly well but if you want to stand out and have the money you go for Nismo."


Which are made by Willans in the UK.


----------



## micky (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi can someone please help me I after a set of gt2860r -5
For my skyline r33 gtr. Can anyone point me to a supplier in the uk I no the price is around 1200 to 1400 but just can't find a supplier


----------



## Olly-R (Aug 15, 2008)

micky said:


> Hi can someone please help me I after a set of gt2860r -5
> For my skyline r33 gtr. Can anyone point me to a supplier in the uk I no the price is around 1200 to 1400 but just can't find a supplier


Turbo dynamics fella, in stock but your budget is tight....
i bought mine and installed them on a rips manifold and pipe work last month.


----------



## micky (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks I have everything to fit them been collecting slowly and fitted most. 
Need a good supplier thank ill take a look


----------



## micky (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi olly I take it you got the 0.64 how thay holding up for you?
Are these good on the mid range as they say? Not to concerned on top end as much as mid range


----------



## Olly-R (Aug 15, 2008)

Well I got,2860-5 0.64, rb26 engine,kelford cams, Aem management, rips tubular ex manifold with balancer pipe, so far so good, slight lag as you expect then pulls hard from 5k to limiter, but I map it myself/ automap, but have slight shuffle at 1.0 bar or above at 5k+ but gonna give more preloaded on actuators (with blitz dsbc off0.6 bar) so gonna set the actuators to 1 bar and dsbc the rest and see, think the dsbc is struggling to control em,


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

very nice results! so gtx2863 are deff worth the hassle of modding the intake flanges... anyone know if he used the -5's turbine housings for sure?


----------



## markdett (Sep 8, 2010)

jasaircraft said:


> very nice results! so gtx2863 are deff worth the hassle of modding the intake flanges... anyone know if he used the -5's turbine housings for sure?


I worked at Xspeed when Gav was carrying out all the GTX mods. Can cofirm we used his original -5 exhaust housings off his old turbos.


----------

